# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Networking & Wireless > [all variants] HOWTO: Atheros AR5007EG wireless

## bmartin

*As of Intrepid Ibex (Ubuntu 8.10), this HOWTO is considered obsolete. Please use this wiki page instead. Credit goes to eks for pointing this out.*

----------


## fissionmailed

I could be wrong but the madwifi patch is just for 32-bit.  Unless they have a new HAL which is what I thought read was the problem.

----------


## bmartin

> I could be wrong but the madwifi patch is just for 32-bit.  Unless they have a new HAL which is what I thought read was the problem.


My mistake. I'll fix my message and link to another HOWTO.

----------


## Snappo

Would this work with my ar5000?

----------


## bmartin

> Would this work with my ar5000?


As long as you're using a 32-bit OS, it should. AFAIK, MadWiFi has worked with almost all Atheros wireless chipsets for quite some time. The AR5007EG was a notable exception; my girlfriend has that chipset in her laptop. It has been painful, even with NDISwrapper.

I tried to change the title to reflect the fact that the MadWiFi drivers should work with any 32-bit *buntu... apparently I can only change the title of the first post.

----------


## Alfred_McGee

I used a fix based on the same tarball, posted recently by Tom-X, but it said to disable Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL), which I did. My ar5007eg card now works nicely, but when I try to suspend or hibernate my laptop, the screen goes black, fills with code and freezes until I shut the computer down. Is that a problem for people using this fix by bmartin as well? His now-outmoded ndiswrapper fix for the same wifi card was once used and loved by millions of very feisty and gutsy people, so it seems reasonable to expect that this new fix will work better than the one I'm using, or that somebody on this thread will post a solution to the suspend problem. Anyone?

----------


## bmartin

> when I try to suspend or hibernate my laptop, the screen goes black, fills with code and freezes until I shut the computer down. Is that a problem for people using this fix by bmartin as well?


I can try performing a suspend or a hibernate on the laptop when I get home, to see if I'm having the same problem. I'll get back to you on that.



> His now-outmoded ndiswrapper fix for the same wifi card was once used and loved by millions of very feisty and gutsy people


I wouldn't say it's outmoded. AFAIK, 64-bit users can't use the patched MadWiFi. I would also guess that you could try using NDISwrapper, and if it solves your problems, you might want to stick with it.

Using NDISwrapper in Hardy, my girlfriend's wireless performance was flaky, at best, whereas it was fine in Feisty and Gutsy. Hardy has so many hardware support improvements that I don't think I'll be reverting to Gutsy or Feisty any time soon.

----------


## thecowking

Just a quick thanks, I've been trying to get my Toshiba Equium P200-1ED to get the wifi working for weeks now, then I found this thread and it was working by the end of the first post!

My thanks  :Smile:

----------


## saikas

Hi,

I want to ask, does this code work on my Amil A1650G? Becouse i'm trying all week to work my wireless, but still nothing. 
I'm new on Ubuntu and just don't know any code.

----------


## Snappo

> As long as you're using a 32-bit OS, it should. AFAIK, MadWiFi has worked with almost all Atheros wireless chipsets for quite some time. The AR5007EG was a notable exception; my girlfriend has that chipset in her laptop. It has been painful, even with NDISwrapper.
> 
> I tried to change the title to reflect the fact that the MadWiFi drivers should work with any 32-bit *buntu... apparently I can only change the title of the first post.


I run a 32 bit system and it failed to work.  :Sad:

----------


## yanney

just to start off, im a pretty big noob at linux, but a huge computer nerd. 

when i type in 


> sudo modprobe ath_pci


 to the terminal, i get the following message.



> FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)


can anyone help me? please go into detail when you help too, because linux is tough to people just starting out. i've tried linux before, but i never stuck with it because i couldnt figure out how to set up the wireless.

please help soon.

----------


## bmartin

I'd retry the installation. I'm using the same kernel version as you are and it's working fine. There's no magic fix for that error.

----------


## yanney

rety the installation of ubuntu, or the installation of the drivers?

----------


## bmartin

> rety the installation of ubuntu, or the installation of the drivers?


Sorry for the vagueness. Just reinstall the wireless driver.

----------


## yanney

im still getting that error. i wish this worked, i dont want to go back to linpus or xp. ubuntu works so good on this laptop.

----------


## bmartin

> im still getting that error. i wish this worked, i dont want to go back to linpus or xp. ubuntu works so good on this laptop.


What have you installed since you installed Ubuntu? The only things I can think of that would cause this problem are related to compilation (e.g., wrong version of GCC, wrong version of kernel headers).

This sounds like a problem with your setup, not your method. I don't think you're doing anything wrong. You're using Hardy Heron, right?

----------


## yanney

im using One Linux (onelinux.org)

would switching to something else change the problem? cause i will gladly switch to hardy as long as its not too big for my laptop. (i have the 8gig acer aspire one)

----------


## bmartin

> im using One Linux (onelinux.org)
> 
> would switching to something else change the problem? cause i will gladly switch to hardy as long as its not too big for my laptop. (i have the 8gig acer aspire one)


I bought an Acer 5050-3875 and put Linux on it. I won't be buying another Acer, ever.

Hardy would probably fit on your laptop, but you wouldn't have much room for anything else. I don't know what packages OneLinux uses, but my guess is that there's an incompatibility in the mix. I've never heard of the distribution before and it's beta software, so that could be the problem.

Did your system come with OneLinux on it? If so, why wasn't the wireless working in the first place?

If this group is targeting the Acer Aspire One specifically, maybe they know how to get this piece of hardware working. Many Acer laptops have this wireless device.

----------


## yanney

my system came with linpus linux on it. but it was too restrictive (couldnt install new programs, had to use their messenger, etc)

then i put XP lite on it, but it wasnt good either. then, one linux was made for this laptop, but i dont know why the wireless doesnt work. 

are there any versions of linux that are small and that ill have an easy time with the wireless on? prefferably ubuntu versions. 

i want to be able to use this method, and i like the way ubuntu is set up.

----------


## bmartin

> my system came with linpus linux on it. but it was too restrictive (couldnt install new programs, had to use their messenger, etc)
> 
> then i put XP lite on it, but it wasnt good either. then, one linux was made for this laptop, but i dont know why the wireless doesnt work. 
> 
> are there any versions of linux that are small and that ill have an easy time with the wireless on? prefferably ubuntu versions. 
> 
> i want to be able to use this method, and i like the way ubuntu is set up.


Unfortunately, I don't think small was much of a consideration. There's Xubuntu, which is the smallest of the three. Ubuntu will fit on your machine with no problem. You probably won't have space for much else.

Here are the recommended minimum requirements.

----------


## yanney

thank you for all the help. im going to go make an Ubuntu CD, install it, and ill be back to let you know if it works. thanks! bye

----------


## yanney

everything seems to have gone according to plan. im just waiting for the updates to install so i can restart.

----------


## yanney

the wireless just doesnt seem to want to work

sudo modprobe ath_pci  doesnt show the error anymore, but the laptop still doesnt recognize a wireless card.

any ideas?

----------


## bmartin

Not really. Normally, the card comes up as *ath0*. No networks show up if you type *sudo iwlist scanning*?

----------


## yanney

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

thats the only thing that shows up. =/

im afraid i may have to go back to linupus via my recovery disk

----------


## bmartin

> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> thats the only thing that shows up. =/


Does *sudo ifconfig ath0 up* help? What's the output of *modinfo ath_pci*?

----------


## cybrsaylr

I got the same output as yanney:

tt@tt-laptop:~$ sudo iwlist scanning
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

tt@tt-laptop:~$ sudo ifconfig ath0 up
ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
tt@tt-laptop:~$ modinfo ath_pci
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/net/ath_pci.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
version:        0.9.4
description:    Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards.
author:         Errno Consulting, Sam Leffler
srcversion:     60703EF59C04C8C6859AC83
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00009013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000024sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000023sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000019sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000018sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000017sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000016sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000015sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000101Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00001014sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010B7d00000013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000A727d00000013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000012sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000007sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
depends:        ath_hal,wlan
vermagic:       2.6.24-19-generic SMP mod_unload 586 
parm:           countrycode:Override default country code (int)
parm:           outdoor:Enable/disable outdoor use (int)
parm:           xchanmode:Enable/disable extended channel mode (int)
parm:           rfkill:Enable/disable RFKILL capability (int)
parm:           tpc:Enable/disable per-packet transmit power control (TPC) capability (int)
parm:           autocreate:Create ath device in [sta|ap|wds|adhoc|ahdemo|monitor] mode. defaults to sta, use 'none' to disable (charp)
parm:           ratectl:Rate control algorithm [amrr|minstrel|onoe|sample], defaults to 'sample' (charp)
parm:           ath_debug:Load-time debug output enable (int)
tt@tt-laptop:~$


Still can't get wireless back......

----------


## bmartin

> version:        0.9.4


The version should be svn r3861.

Something went wrong with your install. It looks like you still have the built-in kernel module. Pay attention during compilation and let me know if anything goes wrong.

----------


## cybrsaylr

> The version should be svn r3861.
> 
> Something went wrong with your install. It looks like you still have the built-in kernel module. Pay attention during compilation and let me know if anything goes wrong.


How do I correct that?
I'm not sure of what to do next?

----------


## bmartin

> How do I correct that?
> I'm not sure of what to do next?


Follow the instructions in the first post, then run *modinfo ath_pci* and make sure you have the right version. Then restart your computer and check again. Seriously. The version should be svn r3861. If it is, check to see if your wireless is working. It should be.

When you update your packages in Ubuntu, you might download a new kernel. When that happens, you have to run the instructions in the first post again. The alternative to this is pinning your kernel version.

----------


## cybrsaylr

> Follow the instructions in the first post, then run *modinfo ath_pci* and make sure you have the right version. Then restart your computer and check again. Seriously. The version should be svn r3861. If it is, check to see if your wireless is working. It should be.
> 
> When you update your packages in Ubuntu, you might download a new kernel. When that happens, you have to run the instructions in the first post again. The alternative to this is pinning your kernel version.


Put this in terminal:




> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -y install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
> cd ~
> wget -O driver.tar.gz http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi...0080903.tar.gz
> tar xf driver.tar.gz
> cd madwifi-*
> make
> sudo make install
> echo ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
> sudo modprobe ath_pci


Then ran: modinfo ath_pci 
and still got this, the same version:




> tt@tt-laptop:~$ modinfo ath_pci
> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/net/ath_pci.ko
> license:        Dual BSD/GPL
> version:        0.9.4
> description:    Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards.
> author:         Errno Consulting, Sam Leffler
> srcversion:     60703EF59C04C8C6859AC83
> alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00009013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
> alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000024sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
> ...

----------


## Phoom

Thanks! It worked like a charm.

For the record, the computer I used it on is a HP laptop dv5-1003nr and installed AMD64 bit version of Ubuntu. 

After running your code as a script file and restarted, the hp laptop detected it and worked perfectly.

----------


## yanney

im about to install xubuntu and try again. wish me luck.

----------


## yanney

this method didnt work for me in Xubuntu either, so i used ndiswrapper in xubuntu and got it to work. its running good now.

----------


## bmartin

> this method didnt work for me in Xubuntu either, so i used ndiswrapper in xubuntu and got it to work. its running good now.


Sounds like you have a slightly different chipset from everyone else. I can't believe the luck you've had. I'm glad you have it working now.

You might not have suspend/hibernate functionality with the NDISwrapper method, and if they do work, the device might not "wake up". Have you tried them yet?

----------


## jlawson

I am trying to do the wireless thing also.  Not having much luck.  Below is my attempt and the errors I am receiving.  It appears that everything is going great until I do my first 'make'.  Then i start receiving errors and warning.  

Anyone have ideas?
john

john@john-laptop:~$ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -y install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
[sudo] password for john: 
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg                              
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Translation-en_US             
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release.gpg                       
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Translation-en_US      
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Translation-en_US               
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Translation-en_US             
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release.gpg                      
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Translation-en_US     
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Translation-en_US       
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Translation-en_US     
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Translation-en_US        
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Translation-en_US      
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release                           
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release                                  
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Packages               
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release                          
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Sources                
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Packages                 
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Sources                  
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Packages                      
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Sources                       
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages                        
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Packages               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Sources                
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Sources                         
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages     
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Sources      
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Sources
Hit http://archive.canonical.com hardy Release.gpg             
Ign http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Translation-en_US
Hit http://archive.canonical.com hardy Release
Hit http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages
Hit http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Sources
Reading package lists... Done
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Reading extended state information      
Initializing package states... Done
Building tag database... Done      
No candidate version found for build-essential
No candidate version found for build-essential
No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
Writing extended state information... Done
Reading package lists... Done             
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Reading extended state information      
Initializing package states... Done
Building tag database... Done      
john@john-laptop:~$ cd
john@john-laptop:~$ ls
Desktop    Examples       Music     Public     Videos
Documents  madwifi-0.9.4  Pictures  Templates
john@john-laptop:~$ wget -O driver.tar.gz http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi...0080903.tar.gz
--21:54:49--  http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi...0080903.tar.gz
           => `driver.tar.gz'
Resolving snapshots.madwifi.org... 217.24.1.134
Connecting to snapshots.madwifi.org|217.24.1.134|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 4,418,145 (4.2M) [application/x-gzip]

100%[====================================>] 4,418,145      1.12M/s    ETA 00:00

21:54:55 (785.50 KB/s) - `driver.tar.gz' saved [4418145/4418145]

john@john-laptop:~$ tar xf driver.tar.gz
john@john-laptop:~$ ls
Desktop        Examples                             Music     Templates
Documents      madwifi-0.9.4                        Pictures  Videos
driver.tar.gz  madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903  Public
john@john-laptop:~$ cd madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/


*** Start of Errors ***

john@john-laptop:~/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903$ make
Checking requirements... ok.
Checking kernel configuration... ok.
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903 modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic'
  CC [M]  /home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath/if_ath.o
  CC [M]  /home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath/if_ath_radar.o
  CC [M]  /home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath/if_ath_hal_extensions.o
  CC [M]  /home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath/if_ath_pci.o
  LD [M]  /home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath/ath_pci.o
  CC [M]  /home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/ah_os.o
  HOSTCC  /home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:26:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:27:19: error: errno.h: No such file or directory
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:28:20: error: getopt.h: No such file or directory
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:29:20: error: string.h: No such file or directory
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:30:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:32:23: error: sys/fcntl.h: No such file or directory
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:33:22: error: sys/stat.h: No such file or directory
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c: In function 'uudecode_usage':
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:37: warning: implicit declaration of function 'printf'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:37: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'printf'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c: At top level:
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:40: error: expected ')' before '*' token
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:70: error: expected ')' before '*' token
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c: In function 'main':
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:121: error: 'FILE' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:121: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:121: error: for each function it appears in.)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:121: error: 'src_stream' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:122: error: 'dst_stream' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:122: error: 'NULL' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:130: warning: implicit declaration of function 'getopt'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:134: error: 'optarg' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:138: warning: implicit declaration of function 'exit'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:138: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:141: error: 'optind' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:142: error: 'stdin' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:144: warning: implicit declaration of function 'fopen'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:146: warning: implicit declaration of function 'fprintf'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:146: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'fprintf'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:146: error: 'stderr' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:147: warning: implicit declaration of function 'strerror'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:147: error: 'errno' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:147: warning: format '%s' expects type 'char *', but argument 4 has type 'int'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:148: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:152: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:156: warning: implicit declaration of function 'get_line_from_file'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:156: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:157: warning: implicit declaration of function 'strncmp'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:164: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'fprintf'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:165: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:168: warning: implicit declaration of function 'strtoul'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:170: warning: implicit declaration of function 'strchr'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:170: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'strchr'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:172: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'fprintf'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:173: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:178: warning: implicit declaration of function 'strcmp'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:179: error: 'stdout' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:182: error: 'O_WRONLY' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:182: error: 'O_CREAT' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:182: error: 'O_TRUNC' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:186: error: 'O_EXCL' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:188: warning: implicit declaration of function 'open'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:189: error: 'S_IRWXU' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:189: error: 'S_IRWXG' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:189: error: 'S_IRWXO' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:191: warning: implicit declaration of function 'fdopen'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:193: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'fprintf'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:194: warning: format '%s' expects type 'char *', but argument 4 has type 'int'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:195: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:199: warning: implicit declaration of function 'read_stduu'
/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode.c:201: warning: implicit declaration of function 'fclose'
make[3]: *** [/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal/uudecode] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903/ath_hal] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/home/john/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic'
make: *** [modules] Error 2

----------


## pmsumner

Here's your problem:




> No candidate version found for build-essential
> No candidate version found for build-essential


Somewhere in the output to your aptitude update && aptitude install build-essential

I don't know how to fix that at this time of the morning but for some reason aptitude can't find the build-essential package.

----------


## EdenFuchs

Hi,

Followed your instructions in the masochistic scheme (without an Internet connection).
Got to the stage when I did "sudo dpkg -i *.deb", and did not know what to do next.
I thought of improvising and doing the "wget -O driver... " command, with the local path of the madwifi-hal...tar.gz instead of the http:// path. does that make sense?
anyway, it said "... unsupported scheme"

any advice?

----------


## donaldshelton

This worked until I got to the command  wget -O driver.tar.gz http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi...i-hal-0.10.5.6

I got the following response:

--2008-10-12 16:00:18--  http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi...i-hal-0.10.5.6
Resolving snapshots.madwifi.org... 217.24.1.134
Connecting to snapshots.madwifi.org|217.24.1.134|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
2008-10-12 16:00:19 ERROR 404: Not Found.


Now what?  I have a 32 bit system

----------


## Perpetual

> This worked until I got to the command  wget -O driver.tar.gz http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi...i-hal-0.10.5.6
> 
> I got the following response:
> 
> --2008-10-12 16:00:18--  http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi...i-hal-0.10.5.6
> Resolving snapshots.madwifi.org... 217.24.1.134
> Connecting to snapshots.madwifi.org|217.24.1.134|:80... connected.
> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
> 2008-10-12 16:00:19 ERROR 404: Not Found.
> ...


Looks to me like you cut off the end of the command.  It should be



```
wget -O driver.tar.gz http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903.tar.gz
```

----------


## bmartin

> This worked until I got to the command  wget -O driver.tar.gz http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi...i-hal-0.10.5.6
> 
> I got the following response:
> 
> --2008-10-12 16:00:18--  http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi...i-hal-0.10.5.6
> Resolving snapshots.madwifi.org... 217.24.1.134
> Connecting to snapshots.madwifi.org|217.24.1.134|:80... connected.
> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
> 2008-10-12 16:00:19 ERROR 404: Not Found.
> ...


The code box cuts off the text. You missed part of the URL. The entire things is

http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi...0080903.tar.gz

Make sure you copy the entire URL.

----------


## helwitch

> [COLOR="Red"]Note: the driver in the instructions may not be the newest version released. If there's a newer version, it can be found here


I believe if you link to http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi...current.tar.gz that it always links the latest version.

----------


## bmartin

> I believe if you link to http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi...current.tar.gz that it always links the latest version.


Thanks for the tip; I updated the instructions.

----------


## tuxdalinuxpenguin

One thing i just noticed. I did this with a fresh install of ubuntu and the kernel was "2.6.24-19-generic", then i just did updates and the wireless stopped working. The kernel was updated in the updates to "2.6.24-21-generic" i tried to remake it and the modprobe threw an error saying it could not find a file. To fix this i had to pretty much start it over. I do not know if anyone else had this problem but its the only issue, id did disconnect me a couple times, but i will have to see if thats going to keep happening.

The process i did to fix this was as follows:
 *-remove the madwifi* dir using sudo of course
 *-extract the tar again
 *-make and sudo make install
 *-then modprobe it... then i had to reboot to get it to see any wireless connections, i should have tried iwlist ath0 scanning.

But thanks for the info on this, ndiswrapper and the drivers for this card suck... 1 out of 10 drivers seemed to work and the drivers that work with that distro change from distro to distro. Debian the drivers for x64 and 32 versions worked great from www.atheros.cz and ubuntu was different (thats how i stumbled onto it tonight) and opensuse failed to even work as usual. Also mandriva just locked up on its initial boot when it tried to load the nics. 

Also my final word is this, why is it linux and atheros seem incompatable??? my view is different now with my laptop but my desktop has the atheros l1 nic in it and i havnt found a distro that will detect that automatically. :S but o well.

~Tuxdalinuxpenguin

----------


## bmartin

> Also my final word is this, why is it linux and atheros seem incompatable??? my view is different now with my laptop but my desktop has the atheros l1 nic in it and i havnt found a distro that will detect that automatically. :S but o well.
> 
> ~Tuxdalinuxpenguin


Every time your kernel is upgraded, you'll have to reinstall the MadWiFi driver.

For the longest time, NDISwrapper sufficed and wireless wasn't the top priority. Since I've started using Ubuntu (back in the Edgy days), many wireless chipsets have gone from completely unsupported to completely supported, but there's still a long way to go, I fear.

Broadcom was probably the most notable example; it seemed at the time that everyone had a Broadcom chipset and was having a miserable time. I think Gutsy Gibbon was the first distribution to support Broadcom OOTB.

Now it seems that the thorn in everyone's side is Atheros. Intrepid Ibex has built-in support via the ath5k driver. I've tried it; it works spectacularly.

Intrepid is scheduled for release 30. Oct.

----------


## Skylancer

WOO! Wireless working again!  :Dancing: 
Ive always had broadcom in the past with my hp latops.
Now with the DV5-1000 series I have Atheros.
Now I just need to patch Backtrack with the newest madwifi...

----------


## tuxdalinuxpenguin

> Every time your kernel is upgraded, you'll have to reinstall the MadWiFi driver.
> 
> For the longest time, NDISwrapper sufficed and wireless wasn't the top priority. Since I've started using Ubuntu (back in the Edgy days), many wireless chipsets have gone from completely unsupported to completely supported, but there's still a long way to go, I fear.
> 
> Broadcom was probably the most notable example; it seemed at the time that everyone had a Broadcom chipset and was having a miserable time. I think Gutsy Gibbon was the first distribution to support Broadcom OOTB.
> 
> Now it seems that the thorn in everyone's side is Atheros. Intrepid Ibex has built-in support via the ath5k driver. I've tried it; it works spectacularly.
> 
> Intrepid is scheduled for release 30. Oct.


Well mine doesnt work im going to look into it and see what the problem is. I just installed intrepid and it automatically turned that on and well it shows another device in iwconfig but no wireless extension. To top it off the snapshots.madwifi.org that domain is no longer accessable. Im guessing it may be temporary but all day today (Nov 2 2008) it has been down, and madwifi.org was down at around 1pm central time also but now its back up. But if anyone figures out if the built in driver in ubuntu works with  the ar5007eg wireless card let me know how you did it, if i figure it out i will put it up here.

----------


## tuxdalinuxpenguin

wget -O driver.tar.gz http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org...current.tar.gz there changed domains?

----------


## eks

> To top it off the snapshots.madwifi.org that domain is no longer accessable. Im guessing it may be temporary but all day today (Nov 2 2008) it has been down, and madwifi.org was down at around 1pm central time also but now its back up. But if anyone figures out if the built in driver in ubuntu works with  the ar5007eg wireless card let me know how you did it, if i figure it out i will put it up here.


*Yes, the built in driver works on Intrepid*. Here are some links:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...69&postcount=3
https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/u...question/49927

In short, install linux-backports-modules-intrepid package, turn on the driver on System/Administration/Hardware Drivers and make sure *only* ath_pci and ath_hal are blacklisted on /etc/modprobe.d, and comment every blacklisting of ath5k you find.

----------


## tuxdalinuxpenguin

Well i did see that first link you posted... i tried that but it was kind of quirky. It did not seem to connect well to wep encrypted connections but the mad-wifi driver works pretty well with it, though not the fastest. I'm going to book mark that for a later time and see if after a couple updates here and there it may change.

----------


## pmsumner

Thanks for that post.  I've got it working with the "proper" drivers now, so no longer will there be a need to recompile every time there's a new kernel release.

Connfused me for a bit - no longer is the wireless card known as ath0 - wlan0 is the future!

----------


## dj9928

I'd like to know what I am doing wrong? I am using an Acer Aspire 5715z, Wireless is not shown in my netwrok connections, I go into hardware and it shows my Atheros AR5007EG and it is activated but when I go into network connections there is nothing there and no option to scan etc, I have ran the code in the 1st thread and it downloaded and installed a few thing, then there where updates available which I installed and rebooted but still no sign of my wireless anywhere,

----------


## eks

> I'd like to know what I am doing wrong? I am using an Acer Aspire 5715z, Wireless is not shown in my netwrok connections, I go into hardware and it shows my Atheros AR5007EG and it is activated but when I go into network connections there is nothing there and no option to scan etc, I have ran the code in the 1st thread and it downloaded and installed a few thing, then there where updates available which I installed and rebooted but still no sign of my wireless anywhere,


Try the built-in modules. More information here:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...Driver/Atheros

Problem is, since you've tried to install the driver manually, you might have to do all the steps mentioned on the first part.

Don't panic, it's not that difficult. Almost everything on Linux are just text files, open and easily accessible.  :Wink:

----------


## dummiebeginner

Hi all,

I have this laptop with this atheros AR5007EG wifi card and have been trying to install the driver for very long without success because I have never used linux and the instructions are impossible for me to understand.

So I read here at the first post that Ubuntu 8.10 automatically installs the driver. So I tried it yesterday but it didn't work.

In addition, my laptop also lacks the driver for the graphic card and I need to install  the sis672 driver for the resolution to get to 1280x800. It works perfectly in Ubuntu 8.04 but for some reason it doesn't work in Ubuntu 8.10. So, with 8.10 neither of them work.

Could you tell me if the sis672 driver for 8.04 works also in 8.10 and if so, how because the system I learnt is not working anymore? And could you tell me if I have to do something for the atheros ar5007eg to work?

Please simple step by step explanations. This is really difficult for a total beginner.

Thanks

----------


## eks

> I have this laptop with this atheros AR5007EG wifi card and have been trying to install the driver for very long without success because I have never used linux and the instructions are impossible for me to understand.
> 
> So I read here at the first post that Ubuntu 8.10 automatically installs the driver. So I tried it yesterday but it didn't work.


Regarding your Sis graphic card, you could try asking the question here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334  I really don't know anything about it, I'm just a guy that had some experience making Atheros work on the latest version of Ubuntu and I'm trying to help other people.

If you recently installed 8.10 on this laptop, you can go on System/Administration/Hardware Drivers. This is where Ubuntu lists the hardware drivers in use. You should see an Atheros driver listed, if it's not activated, try activating it. The buttom is on the bottom of the window. After that, reboot.

If that doesn't work, you can go to Synaptic Package Manager (it's listed on System/Administration/). That is the best way to to install and uninstall programs on your Ubuntu, since the management is done entirely by the system. Do a search for "backports", and install the package called _"linux-backports-modules-intrepid"_. After that you should have a new driver listed on the Hardware Drivers window, mentioned on the paragraph above. It's called _"Support for 5xxx series of Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards"_. Activate it and reboot.

If neither of this options work, you do indeed need to do something using the command line because there are some residues left from the previous tries you did that are blocking the drivers from working. If think it's too complex, you could consider reinstalling Ubuntu from scratch, or try to learn a bit of the inner workings of Ubuntu.

If you choose the later (which I recommend  :Wink: ), just asks which of the steps listed on the Wiki here are confusing and I can try to explain.

----------


## dummiebeginner

Thanks eks.

I read in other threads that 8.10 doesn't take the sis672 driver anymore, so it is all useless. There are thousands of people with laptops using this bloody SIS graphic card and the only driver around made by a guy named Barros Lee who used to work for SIS, only works in version 8.04 and without 3D.

Do your instructions for atheros ar5007eg work for Ubuntu 8.04? If so, I will try to understand and use them, but it sounds terribly difficult for me.

Thanks again.

----------


## dj9928

> Try the built-in modules. More information here:
> 
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...Driver/Atheros
> 
> Problem is, since you've tried to install the driver manually, you might have to do all the steps mentioned on the first part.
> 
> Don't panic, it's not that difficult. Almost everything on Linux are just text files, open and easily accessible.


Well I done that an its still not working, Its not blacklisted anywhere, infact there is nothing that mentions Ath5 or whatever that is, however in the hardware there it is and its activated, its just not working

----------


## eks

> Do your instructions for atheros ar5007eg work for Ubuntu 8.04? If so, I will try to understand and use them, but it sounds terribly difficult for me.


No, unfortunately it most probably won't. The ath5k module on the linux-backports-modules-intrepid package is only available for Intrepid. I think, since the name implies it. On 8.04 you will probably have to download and compile manually the driver...

I did that 6 months ago, I'm not sure I can remember but I can try. And there might be other people available to help, since this is still an available way to make it work also on Intrepid.

----------


## thor2002ro

in terminal:

sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid

go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and uncheck Atheros wifi(bug led not working and ath_pci doesn't compile on the new kernel)

reboot and works  :Capital Razz:

----------


## dj9928

Grrr. I have tried Kubuntu 8.10 and still no joy, Its detected ok but there is no sign of it anywhere.

----------


## staceyhome

Thanks guys, it works on Intrepid or in simple words Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit system. I have installed madwifi HAL October release. Currently I have tested only WEP 128-bit connection, but I will try WPA too. The most pleasing part is the fact I can switch my radio on-off and it still resumes the connection. I have never seen it before on Solaris.

So thanks again.

----------


## staceyhome

> Grrr. I have tried Kubuntu 8.10 and still no joy, Its detected ok but there is no sign of it anywhere.


You are not quite right buddy, see my comment above and in addition don't forget to do this:

1) blacklist ndiswrapper in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
2) blacklist ath_pci and ath_hal in the same file above
3) deactivate original atheros driver in proprietary drivers list via GUI

That should do the job! Good luck! :Guitar:

----------


## the_jaguar

I have a Dell Mini 9 with Ubuntu 8.10 on it. I am having trouble getting Ubuntu to recognize my Wireless card.
I checked the hardware drivers section in the Administration menu and it lists the Atheros driver as being enabled. But I don't see any wireless networks.
Based on some advice, I installed wicd, but that didn't help either.
When I run "lshw -C network", it lists my Atheros card, but as network UNCLAIMED. How am I supposed to solve this?

EDIT: After further reading, I installed linux-backports-modules-intrepid, disabled the default Atheros wireless drivers, and left the Atheros 5xxx drivers enabled. lshw now lists my Atheros card as "network DISABLED". 

I am not sure if this question has been asked before. If there is a post describing a solution for this problem, I would appreciate it if you can point me in the right direction.

----------


## the_jaguar

I enabled my wireless card by "ifconfig wlan0 up" and I now have wireless working  :Smile:

----------


## enigmageek

Hello all. I have a Toshiba A205 S5843 laptop with AR5007EG chipset. Using the original instructions of bmartin with the newest ath_hal wireless works perfectly. I recently built the latest 2.6.27 kernel from kernel.org in Hardy cuz I don't want to give up my KDE 3.5.10 yet. I installed DKMS to recompile certain drivers upon kernel updates,madwifi, virtualbox, etc., automatically. I have the dkms.conf file for madwifi_hal and it works great. Just a thought. As far as the ath5k which comes with Intrepid and also the ath9k, it might give some functionality to AR5007EG but it may be spotty. The Madwifi guys said this chipset isn't fully supported, yet. Good luck and thank you bmartin for your excellent post.If anyone wants, I can post the dkms conf and commands to add, build, etc. Also I use scripts to reset networking, set link speed, etc. after resume from suspend.
Regards,
Ray
Ubuntu Hardy 8.0.4.1- 2.6.27.5
Windows Vista and XP via VirtualBox  :Wink:

----------


## dummiebeginner

Thanks to all for your help.

I never managed to make it work, but I finally found, after months of despair, that Mandriva One 2009 works prefectly in my bl**dy laptop.

So, if anyone is desperate as I was trying to have Linux in these Linux incompatible Fujitsu-Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535 with problems in the SIS Mirage 3 graphic card (sis 671/672 driver) and the Atheros AR5007EG wifi, this is an alternative that works. Just install, connect the wifi by the password and ready to use. Neither graphic problems (1280x800 resolution) nor wifi.

Thanks to all of you again. I managed to have Linux finally, after months of trying things.

----------


## Perpetual

> Thanks to all for your help.
> 
> I never managed to make it work, but I finally found, after months of despair, that Mandriva One 2009 works prefectly in my bl**dy laptop.
> 
> So, if anyone is desperate as I was trying to have Linux in these Linux incompatible Fujitsu-Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535 with problems in the SIS Mirage 3 graphic card (sis 671/672 driver) and the Atheros AR5007EG wifi, this is an alternative that works. Just install, connect the wifi by the password and ready to use. Neither graphic problems (1280x800 resolution) nor wifi.
> 
> Thanks to all of you again. I managed to have Linux finally, after months of trying things.


I just gave a copy of Mandriva 2009 to a co-worker that has never touched Linux.  It works really well...right out of the box.

----------


## Wosscoe

Hi Bmartin,

i used you advise and it worked, so i linked this forum page to the kubuntuforums.net posting i submitted. hope you dont mind, i gave you full credit,,,,, just spreading the work 

your thingy here helped me heaps,,,,,,, :Guitar:

----------


## brandonostler99

i'm done with ubuntu, i was running dual boot, i'm not a  programmer and will never be one, i was under the impression that it was better than windows, i have tried to figure out all of this talk on here but it isn't in any kind of speech that the "computer illiterate" can understand, thanks but no thanks i'll  stick with windows, i may regret it but i can at least understand what i'm doing on windows.

----------


## gluefish

> in terminal:
> 
> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
> 
> go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and uncheck Atheros wifi(bug led not working and ath_pci doesn't compile on the new kernel)
> 
> reboot and works


Thanks! Worked for me.  
 :Popcorn:  Took me forever to find this message, though; I request that you copy it up to the #1 message.

----------


## ntlam

Hello

I have a problem installing madwifi:

make
cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build
Makefile.inc:66: *** /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.

Anyone gives me some hints please.

Lam

----------


## ntlam

Never mind. I updated new kernel but kept on logging on to old one so that's the problem.

----------


## ShadowXRougeXEver

Oh thankyou soo much for this information!
I've been trying to get wireless on Ubuntu for ages and your post got me working instantly!
As proof, I'm posting this using the wireless!
Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## scaldwellk

I will need to try this.

----------


## kevdog

Has this method been replaced by simply adding the linux-backport-modules which installs the ath5k driver?

----------


## thor2002ro

yep

----------


## kevdog

So the original post should be modified.  Meaning keep this way as a backup or secondary method, and add the repository way with ath5k driver as the primary method -- since this method IMO is much easier and it uses an open source HAL layer as opposed to traditional madwifi.

----------


## waj1122

I just want to say "Thank You" for this thread. I was using madwifi to run the wireless AR5007EG on my laptop. This is so much easier (I used the wiki instructions).

Bill

----------


## CheezRulz

Dude, you are my hero!!! I joined this website and put you as my referer. I have been trying many different things for 3 days and this is the only thing that worked. Thanks!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Turiko

Odd... i have never gotten wifi to work in ubuntu, and now with ibex it hasn't changed. Does anyone know where to get the drivers so i can transport them over onto my ubuntu pc with a usb stick and give me the commands required to install it from there? Most people that use a non-working wifi can't connect to the internet  :Wink: .

----------


## bmartin

> Does anyone know where to get the drivers so i can transport them over onto my ubuntu pc with a usb stick and give me the commands required to install it from there? Most people that use a non-working wifi can't connect to the internet .


They should be in the packages shown here.

You need the package for your kernel and architecture. You can obtain these by running *uname -r -m*. For example, that outputs *2.6.27-9-generic i686*, so I'd grab *linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-9-generic_2.6.27-9.5_i386.deb*, since I have kernel 2.6.27-9 and a 32-bit OS (if you have a 64-bit OS, it'll output x64 or something like that).

Next, you need to install the package on your Ubuntu computer using the following commands (assuming you copied the file to your desktop):


```
cd ~/Desktop
sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-9-generic_2.6.27-9.5_i386.deb
```

You should then run the following command to make sure the ath5k driver loads up by default:


```
echo "ath5k" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

Then, you'll probably want to blacklist the other Atheros driver, so it doesn't load up and cause a conflict:


```
echo "ath_pci" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

Finally, you'll want to edit the blacklist file by hand and make sure that ath5k *is not* listed in there. You'll have to edit the file as an admin, using the following command:


```
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

----------


## b3ta

> They should be in the packages shown here.
> 
> You need the package for your kernel and architecture. You can obtain these by running *uname -r -m*. For example, that outputs *2.6.27-9-generic i686*, so I'd grab *linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-9-generic_2.6.27-9.5_i386.deb*, since I have kernel 2.6.27-9 and a 32-bit OS (if you have a 64-bit OS, it'll output x64 or something like that).
> 
> Next, you need to install the package on your Ubuntu computer using the following commands (assuming you copied the file to your desktop):
> 
> 
> ```
> cd ~/Desktop
> ...


On the last step, do you mean the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?  :Wink: 

Anyways, did these steps and still not working. Can't find ath5k under modprobe either.

Edit: Is it just me or is the ath5k module impossible to find? :O Have enabled backports as the wiki says, but i just can't find the module ath5k.

----------


## bmartin

> On the last step, do you mean the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?


Indeed I did. I updated my post, in case anyone's following along.




> Edit: Is it just me or is the ath5k module impossible to find? :O Have enabled backports as the wiki says, but i just can't find the module ath5k.


Try looking under System > Administration > Hardware Drivers. The Atheros driver isn't listed under there?

----------


## b3ta

> Indeed I did. I updated my post, in case anyone's following along.
> 
> 
> Try looking under System > Administration > Hardware Drivers. The Atheros driver isn't listed under there?


It is listed there, "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards."

...

"This driver is activated and currently in use."

But no, it is not working.  :Sad:

----------


## mplinux

*SOLVED!!!*
Here is what I did per bmartin and other threads tips. 

Prereq:
I had a Clean install of Ubuntu 8.10.

1ST STEP:
Installed NDIS wrapper from Synaptic Package Wrapper(Search for NDISGTK) or Add/Remove Applications (search for ndis) **Because I'm not to familiar with terminal I preferred to download the 
NDIS wrapper Interface**

2ND STEP:
Downloaded the appropriate driver for my 64-bit driver. If you have  32-bit just make sure to download that driver. I grabbed the link from this *THREAD*
Click  here .for 64 bit. 
Click here.for 32 bit. 
- Opened downloaded File on Desktop --> Extracted files to my home folder.

4TH STEP:
Open NDIS wrapper that I installed earlier by going to SYSTEM>ADMINISTRATION>WINDOWS WIRELESS DRIVERS. 
- SELECTED +Install New Driver
- Located net5211.inf file by going to Ar5007eg folder -->ar5007eg-->net5211.inf
- Select Install

3rd STEP
Go to SYSTEM> ADMINISTRATION> HARDWARE DRIVERS
Deactivate "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards."

4TH STEP
Rebooted and my Wireless Card is now WORKING!! 

**The only problem I had was that Network Manager did not want to accept my password for my router for some reason. I knew it was correct...I decided to try out WICD network manager. Quote:"Wicd is an open source wired and wireless network manager for Linux which aims to provide a simple interface to connect to networks with a wide variety of settings"

5TH
I went to WICD web page.

This is the instructions to download and set up WICD on their website. 

Installing Wicd in Ubuntu is very simple. You just have to add the Wicd repository to the Ubuntu package manager. To open the package manager in Gnome, go to Administration > Synaptic Package Manager. When it appears, go to Settings > Repositories > Third Party Software > Add..., and enter the following line:

    deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras 

where gutsy is your version of Ubuntu in lowercase (dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy, hardy, *intrepid*).*MAKE SURE YOU REPLACE hardy with intrepid*. You'll also need to add the key used for signing Wicd by running the following command in a terminal:

    wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - 

Now, click Reload, and wait while the package lists are downloaded. Now, search for "Wicd", and right click on it. Select Install, then press Apply, and Wicd will automatically be downloaded and installed for you. This will also keep you automatically up to date with the latest and greatest version of Wicd. Please note that this will remove network-manager, which is the default GNOME network manager and may cause loss of network connection temporarily.


6TH STEP:
REBOOTED Selected my network from WICD tray Icon. Selected network...selected WPA2 for my security settings/set password... and it was like MAGIC!! now I have a fully functional connection!!!

I hope this helps!!! There is hope out there for those of us using the darn Atheros AR5007EG cards!

----------


## tedvip

Hi all, I had done all bmartin told us to do, but still failed.
The output of lsmod and iwlist scan was



> debian:/home/shibaolin# lsmod |grep ath
> ath_pci 203800 0
> wlan 192368 1 ath_pci
> ath_hal 300704 1 ath_pci
> ath5k 87264 0
> mac80211 139680 1 ath5k
> cfg80211 21576 2 ath5k,mac80211
> 
> debian:/home/shibaolin# iwlist wlan0 scan
> wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down


The output of lspci was



> ...
> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
> ...


I post this thread in windows, so I need some help, thanks in advance.

----------


## bmartin

> Hi all, I had done all bmartin told us to do, but still failed.
> The output of lsmod and iwlist scan was [snip]


I've removed the obsolete instructions from the first post. Please use the wiki page instead.

----------

